# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tab and Music Notation Program

## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

Hey guys, 
I was wondering what programs you use to either tab or notate music.  I am learning Sierra Hull's Bombshell by ear and I would like to have a clean, legible place to write out all of the notes.  Is there a free program because I can't afford to buy anything at the moment and if not, would someone be willing to send me the program via email?  If not, i completely understand!  Thanks for the help!

----------


## lukmanohnz

Many cafe members, myself included, use TablEdit for creating tab and standard notation. It's not entirely free, but the cost is extremely low considering the program's capabilities. It generates beautiful, professional-quality scores, and is quite easy to learn. It's also well-supported and available on the iOS platform in addition to the desktop version. The files generated by TablEdit can be opened and viewed by TEFview, a free viewer.  You'll find hundreds of .tef files at the cafe and on sites across the interwebs. I'm not aware of completely free software with similar capabilities, but you can download a demo version of TablEdit which might serve your immediate needs. (NFI)

----------


## MikeyG

There's a FREE program called MUP (MUsic Publisher) that has VERY nice output & allows you to enter tablature or notes.  It isn't particularly user-friendly though.  You need to learn the MUP language (it's very much like programming) but once you do that, you can write up a simple tune (such as the one attached) in less than 30 minutes.

If you want further details, send me a PM.

Mike

----------


## Mandophyte

ABC (see my signature) is free and there's plently of music out waiting for you to find it.

----------


## zeeku777

I swear by Musescore! It's a completely free notation software that can do just about everything Sibelius does!

http://musescore.org/

----------


## MikeyG

Zeeku - Could you please show us a sample of music with mandolin tablature you've created with musescore?

Mike

----------


## margora

I use Lilypond, www.lilypond.org, an excellent program that produces professional quality output.  I believe it does tablature for fretted instruments, although I have never used that feature.

----------


## JeffD

I get some staff paper and a sharp pencil with a good eraser. Very portable, works just everywhere. 

A while back I got the Berklee publication on music notation. A sort of music notation penmanship guide. So my hand notation is fairly readable.

----------


## JeffD

I get some staff paper and a sharp pencil with a good eraser. Very portable, works just everywhere. I have "taken notes" after many a jam session, trying to get down tunes I have just learned, or transcribing from my digital recorder.

A while back I got the Berklee publication on music notation. A sort of music notation penmanship guide. So my hand notation is fairly readable.

And its fun.

----------


## Bill Stokes

I've used MuseScore a lot.  It doesn't support mandolin tab yet.  They promise this in a future version.

I just watched Bombshell on youTube.  Fine pickin'!  If I wanted to learn that I would have to slow it down.  I use a program called Transcribe, but there are plenty of other free slow-down options.  They don't do notation, but let you adjust speed so it doesn't go by so darn fast.

----------


## zeeku777

> Zeeku - Could you please show us a sample of music with mandolin tablature you've created with musescore?


Unfortunately they don't support Mandolin TAB yet, but I actually learned how to read music from notating songs I wrote/transcribed - it's a great way to learn! (And learn fast!!)

All the best!

----------


## dulcillini

I have used TablEdit for years.  I began using it for mountain dulcimer.  I use it for mandolin and mandola now.  It has a few quirks, but is an excellent value for the money.  It is less than $100 and updates are free forever and they update frequently.  You can do multi-track and play back.  Pretty solid program, all things considered.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I know this is a old thread, but it comes up top of the list for a google search for TAB and mandolin.

mscore version 2 supports mandolin . It is cross platform and in beta 

http://musescore.org/en/download

Scroll down to "Nightly Builds" and download the package you need for your OS.

Musescore is easier to use (IMHO) then TablEdit

In addition you can upload / download music and the selection has been surprisingly complete.

Personally I use "standard" music notation and TAB. The staves are linked and you can enter notes in either staff.

It supports tripplets better then TablEdit and you can export your music in pdf .

----------

joni24

----------


## dwne

I like abc, and in fact have a fairly complete transcription of Bombshell. Let me know if you would like me to post it.

David

----------


## dwne

Hi,

If you're interested, I just posted my almost-there Bombshell transcription on another thread:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...25#post1371825

Let me know if you have any comments,
David

----------

